# Build a team around KG



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Using KG, one All-Star reserve/borderline All-Star and three other players.

I got mine

PG- Andre Miller
SG- Eddie Jones
SF- Paul Pierce
PF- Kevin Garnett
C- Eddy Curry

Pierce to take the scoring load, EJ hitting threes, Curry as the post presence on offense and Miller making plays.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

C- Emeka Okafor
PF- KG
SF- Gerald Wallace
SG- Ben Gordon
PG- Brevin Knight

Brevin Knight is a top 5 in assists and steals. GW leads league in steals and is the most underrated player in the NBA, not to mention his entire stat sheet is filled. Ben Gordon, unbelievably clutch in the fourth, great three point shooter as well. Emeka is just a solid big man, who will be one of the best Defenders in the league for years to come. Everyone of these players is unselfish, Everyone of them except for Gordon is considered a top defender for their position. They are all young and would mimic a Detroit like Core to grow around, No one man has to ever bare the burden on his shoulders. This is my perfect team.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

C- Mihm
PF - Kwame Brown
SF - KG
SG - Kobe
PG - Smush


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

abwowang said:


> C- Mihm
> PF - Kwame Brown
> SF - KG
> SG - Kobe
> PG - Smush


And I bet dwayne Casey is the Coach? Is Deven George the 6th man? Does this team have Andrew Bynum or Luke Walton on the bench? haha it didn't say replace a starting lineup with KG in place of Odom


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

C: Marcus Camby / Darko Milicic
PF: Kevin Garnett / Boris Diaw
SF: Josh Howard / Bruce Bowen
SG: Jason Richardson / Mike Miller
PG: Kirk Hinrich / Speedy Claxton


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

JBoog35 said:


> C- Emeka Okafor
> PF- KG
> SF- Gerald Wallace
> SG- Ben Gordon
> ...


Okafor has been injured since college; he's out injured now for the rest of the season. What'd he play--maybe fifteen games for the Bobcats this year? He'll be injured forever and will _never_ play a full season, and if Charlotte's bright they'll unload him to some team not smart enough to see beyond the potential and into the reality. I'd hate to see Minnesota get stuck with him.

Brevin Knight is possible, with Felton coming along so quickly. Only thing is, Felton's car accident earlier this season has left him with what might be permanent problems; that's why he didn't play last night. Not sure Charlotte's going to want to give Knight up if there's a chance Felton can't be relied upon longterm to step up. If Minnesota _can_ get him, good, go for it.

Gerald Wallace: See Emeka Okafor above. Excellent player, heart of the Bobcats--but that ankle's kept him out on and off all season. When he _can_ play, he rocks...but that hasn't been very often or for very long this year.

Ben Gordon's had some problems in Chicago this year. He's better off the bench than he was as a starter; he needs more time to learn before he's asked to carry this kind of load. In a couple years, maybe, but not now.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Using KG, one All-Star reserve/borderline All-Star and three other players.
> 
> I got mine
> 
> ...


That'd be a helluva team. Miller and Pierce are kind of doubling up the same style and job, but it'd work.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

abwowang said:


> C- Mihm
> PF - Kwame Brown
> SF - KG
> SG - Kobe
> PG - Smush


:laugh:

Why don't you just say it: You want KG to go play for the Lakers.

...and Kwame's recent success has been at center, not PF. He reeks as a four. So do you lose Mihm and put Kwame at the five, keeping Garnett at the three? Or do you move Garnett to PF and Kobe at SF--in which case, who's your shooting guard?

Oh--and also, Garnett's not known for being able to create his own shot very well, so he needs a point guard who can create for his teammates--a Nash or Stockton or Kidd type. That's not Smush; look at his assist numbers. He's a scorer more than an assists guy--exactly the wrong kind of one Garnett needs.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mavs Maniac said:


> C: Marcus Camby / Darko Milicic
> PF: Kevin Garnett / Boris Diaw
> SF: Josh Howard / Bruce Bowen
> SG: Jason Richardson / Mike Miller
> PG: Kirk Hinrich / Speedy Claxton


I like this team. Nice set up. Only thing is, are you sure Darko's ready to start regularly? He'd have to, if he's backing up Camby; Camby's injured often as not, it seems.

Interesting and creative choice, Hinrich. I like it, but why'd you choose him?

Laurie


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Haha, when I first read your post I was thinking to myself "Learn to read, dimwit" -- but alas, it was I who made the mistake

Here's my explanation

C: Defensive Presence
SF: Good perimeter defender
SG: Good scorer/3 point shooter
PG: 3 point shooter/decent playmaker

I chose Hinrich because he could get off easy 3 pointers when KG was in the paint, he could also help KG in the PG role...(I originally had Jameer Nelson, but changed it to Kirk).

The teams core is also reletavily young, staying in contention for a few years


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Haha, when I first read your post I was thinking to myself "Learn to read, dimwit" -- but alas, it was I who made the mistake


No problem. We all make mistakes.



> Here's my explanation
> 
> C: Defensive Presence
> SF: Good perimeter defender
> ...


Like I said, I like this team. They'd be tough as hell.

Laurie


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree Laurie, Okafor has been injured far too much, I also thought about Eddy Curry, but there's the heart problem and this was about future, which got me to thinking, the Wolves have been playing two power forwards and no center for awhile, so why not go with the flow of that and replace Okafor with Tyrus Thomas from LSU, that kid is the next Amare, my personal opinion, and switch up Gordon with Cuttino Mobley.

C- Tyrus Thomas
PF- KG
SF- Gerald Wallace
SG - Cuttino Mobely
PG- Brevin Knight


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

PG - Luke Ridnour/Devin Harris
SG - Corey Maggette/Trenton Hassell
SF - Carmelo Anthony/Josh Howard
PF - Kevin Garnett/Udonis Haslem
C - Chris Kaman/Darko Milicic

That is a team that could defend very well, as well as fill it up on offense...and all for the low, low price of $49.9 million this season! Nevermind the fact that all of those good, young players are gonna get nice hefty raises in the next few years... :wink:

edit: Are you aware that Josh Howard makes less than $900K this season? I can only imagine how wonderful life would be if McHale could draft like that.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

PG- Chris Paul-young guy makes ppl better/Chris Duhon-good passer, good 3pt shooter
SG- Boris Diaw-great very versatile, great passer, and defender/McCants-instant offense
SF- Carmello Anthony-Rising start can hit a big shot if needed, and carry the load./Kyle Korver-3s
PF-Kevin Garnett/Kenny Thomas-good vet guy, good rebounder
C-Dwight Howard-Great guy to help KG on the boards, and take away double teams./Nazr Mohammed

I'd like that team for as long as KG is around... :biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Good rotation, perhaps put Diaw on PF position.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

moss_is_1 said:


> PG- Chris Paul-young guy makes ppl better/Chris Duhon-good passer, good 3pt shooter
> SG- Boris Diaw-great very versatile, great passer, and defender/McCants-instant offense
> SF- Carmello Anthony-Rising start can hit a big shot if needed, and carry the load./Kyle Korver-3s
> PF-Kevin Garnett/Kenny Thomas-good vet guy, good rebounder
> ...


Good call on Howard...I was gonna pick him as the starting center, but to me he had too much "all-star" potential to select both him and Melo. Same with Paul. Howard is gonna be a legend by the time it's all said and done though...book it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

C. Chandler, Wilcox
PF. Garnett, r.evans
SF. Diaw, Hassel
SG. J.Rich, korver
PG. telfair, banks


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> C. Chandler, Wilcox
> PF. Garnett, r.evans
> SF. Diaw, Hassel
> SG. J.Rich, korver
> PG. telfair, banks


That's a solid lineup. I really like Diaw and Korver and Telfair. (Not many people would even think of Sebastian Telfair!) Question, though: If you're going with Telfair as your starting one, why Banks as a backup? Talk about two entirely different styles. Would you consider Shaun Livingston to spell Telfair?

Not criticizing, just curious.

Laurie


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i hate korver.. 

ahha.. and IMO.. banks > telfair

telfair = hype.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> That's a solid lineup. I really like Diaw and Korver and Telfair. (Not many people would even think of Sebastian Telfair!) Question, though: If you're going with Telfair as your starting one, why Banks as a backup? Talk about two entirely different styles. Would you consider Shaun Livingston to spell Telfair?
> 
> Not criticizing, just curious.
> 
> Laurie


basically its because of bank's defence... personally i think his quickness, and footwork on D creates a big issue for opposing PG's.... whereas telfairs at the moment is a bit lacking.
both are super quick, so the team doesnt lose its speed when subbing telfair off.
Korver isnt great, but he is primarily a 3pt shooter, and thats a huge boost off the bench, coming on with hassel in the second team as to not lose out on the defensive end... (or diaw for that matter).
livingston could be an option, especially to be able to put some bigger line ups on the court... livingston, diaw, KG, wilcox and chandler.... 
i do like banks though which is why i stuck with him at back up point.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Center: Marcus Blount
Power Forward: Kevin Garnett
Small Forward: Ricky Davis
Shooting Guard: Rashard Macants
Point Guard: Marcus Banks

just kidding!!!

all we need is a good point guard and shooting guard lets say J-Rich and Speedy Claxton.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> livingston, diaw, KG, wilcox and chandler....


That'd be a helluva lineup. Fifty games, easy.

Laurie


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

hollywood476 said:


> Center: Marcus Blount
> Power Forward: Kevin Garnett
> Small Forward: Ricky Davis
> Shooting Guard: Rashard Macants
> ...


i'd rather take banks over speedy... speedy off the bench tho  or speedy and marcus starting and rashad off the bench..


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

try firing kevin mchale dammit


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

endora60 said:


> That'd be a helluva lineup. Fifty games, easy.
> 
> Laurie



Wilcox? Livingston? Diaw? Come on, Diaw has never been good before Nash. Wilcox has been inconsistant. Livingston has been injured quite a bit in his young career and hasn't done much for me when he does play.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok heres my dreamt up championship team I built around KG, (all salaries aside)

PG- Jason Williams, Kevin Ollie
SG- Eddie Jones, Marquis Daniels
SF- Paul Pierce, Jim Jackson, Luke Walton
PF- Kevin Garnett, Al Harrington, Ronny Turiaf
C- Carlos Boozer, Eddie Griffin

This team has everything KG lacks. Since KG is criticized for not shooting more, you have P-Double as that main scorer and clutch player that KG needs. They'd really compliment each other with Paul on the wing and Kevin in the post or vice versa. Thats automatic contention with those two. As everybody says, KG doesnt like to post up, so you have a great inside scorer in Carlos Boozer. Eddie Jones and Jason Williams would hit threes off when Pierce and Garnett get doubled. J-Will would be the perfect point guard to run the offense since he can break down defenses or dump the ball to the bigs for easy dunks. Hes shown in Miami that he can play off the ball and hit treys when Wade or O'Neal get double-teamed. 

Off the bench, you got Harrington who'll kill second lineups. He plays both forward positions so hed spell for the two star players. Jim Jackson is a solid defender, shooter, and rebounder so he could spark key runs. Ollie you bring in for the Bibby's and Arenas's. Marquis Daniels brings slashing and versatility. Griffin creates matchup problems with his threes and he swats shots like crazy. Ronny is there for crazy cheerleading exhibits and energy. And last but not least theres Luke Walton so you can hope his dad commentates for his games and says funny and idiotic stuff.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Ok heres my dreamt up championship team I built around KG, (all salaries aside)
> 
> PG- Jason Williams, Kevin Ollie
> SG- Eddie Jones, Marquis Daniels
> ...


Nice team, but forget Boozer, please. Here in Utah, we've dealt with a season and a half of Boozer refusing to play, calling out sick when he isn't, and giving half effort most of the time. Lately he's been doing very well--because he wants a trade out of here so bad he can taste it. (Lucky for him, Coach Sloan hates his guts (as he despises anyone who doesn't go all-out), so he'll probably _get_ his trade.) 

As for Luke, he's good stuff. No, he's not the athlete his dad was in his day, but he's got Big Bill's basketball smarts....and Bill Walton's fun, BTW. He knows everything there ever was to know about the NBA. Sure, he gets a little out there sometimes, but he's funny and brilliant. 

Laurie


----------

